# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Lightweight Hunting Rifles

## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

I have been designing and building these types of rifles, for more decades than I care to remember.
What do you blokes have that is Lightweight but isn't as it came from the factory?
Here is an image of a few of these types, that I still have (see actual weights taped on each rifle).


From L to R is;
A Yard Stick (36" Long), for comparison 
Rem M-763 .350Rem Mag, Aimpoint Comp-C3.
Rem M-600 .308 Win, Leupold 2.5 -8.
Win M-70 Classic, 7mm Rem Mag, 3-9 Swarovski (Not that light! This rifle has an aluminum floor plate, that I machined up and fitted).
Jongmans .284 Win, 2-7 Leopold.
Kimber M84 Montana. .223 Rem. (This is a customers New rifle, that I threw in for comparison).

What examples, have you blokes got to show?

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Tahr

The first two need circumcising.

----------


## Homer

Sorry tahr, there Muslim!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## leathel

Currently my Mod 7 SAUM is 3.2kg but looking at dropping weight on the bolt, scope to start with then new fluted barrel when this one is starting to wear and a few other spots... Still not to bad with a dialup side focus scope and 1000 yrd capable round  :Psmiley:

----------


## The Claw

My current light LR rifle weighs just over 8lb, or 3.6kg. Has a 700g scope on it though, 26 inch barrel and brake. Doesn't really need to be any lighter given its pushing a 180gr pill at basically 3,300fps...



tui_man 2 has my Model 7 at the moment, putting it on a weight loss program... Fluted bolt, milling out handle, light bolt guts and shroud, chopping the barrel, fluting the barrel, light supressor, light Senator stock... Should end up about 2.7kg (6lb) scoped and supressed...

----------


## DAF

How's re recoil on that beast?

----------


## The Claw

> How's re recoil on that beast?


Slightly more than the Lunatic. Quick recoil rather than a push though. If that makes sense?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Slightly more than the Lunatic. Quick recoil rather than a push though. If that makes sense?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Whats your thread size Sam ? 

I could send you down a brake to try, so you can calm it down.......

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

The Claw, Nice lookin rifle!
What chambering is the above M700 and also your M7 at Tui_Man 2 doing the "Jenny Craig" thing!

Not a lot of lightweight rifle in NZ or is there just a *Don't Acknowledge Homer's Posts,* going on?

If the latter is the case, that's fine by me!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Barefoot

I think it might have something to do with the number of LR shooters here as well, they seem to want a bit of weight in those rigs to control them.

----------


## The Claw

> G'Day Fella's,
> 
> The Claw, Nice lookin rifle!
> What chambering is the above M700 and also your M7 at Tui_Man 2 doing the "Jenny Craig" thing!
> 
> Not a lot of lightweight rifle in NZ or is there just a *Don't Acknowledge Homer's Posts,* going on?
> 
> If the latter is the case, that's fine by me!
> 
> ...


Reply from the maimai...

700 is a 7mm/338 Norma Improved & M7 is a 6.5*47L...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## The Claw

> Whats your thread size Sam ? 
> 
> I could send you down a brake to try, so you can calm it down.......


Not sure on thread size, I will find out though. An angle port brake will make it softer no question,  it I take on and off regularly though so am using a radial type brake currently so not to have any issue with indexing over time...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Depending on the shoulder size & torque used to tighten it I would think it would take a while to rotate  :Wink: 

Good luck with the ducks !!!

----------


## tui_man2

> G'Day Fella's,
> 
> The Claw, Nice lookin rifle!
> What chambering is the above M700 and also your M7 at Tui_Man 2 doing the "Jenny Craig" thing!
> 
> Not a lot of lightweight rifle in NZ or is there just a *Don't Acknowledge Homer's Posts,* going on?
> 
> If the latter is the case, that's fine by me!
> 
> ...


few nice bangers there homer, what classes light weight? 

sub xxxkgs?

Shes been on the 'jenny craig' alright :Have A Nice Day: , im sure claw will post some pics when he gets it back

Light weight is good but all the go fast bits cost, how do you find the hi tech stocks? i have broken mine an know someone esle who has also, an found they require abit of fiddling to get to fit nice, i like painted rifles when they are new but give them some abuse an they look like shit

----------


## Homer

G'Day Tui_man 2.

Thanks for the kind words!
Good question on what qualifies as Lightweight, maybe 3Kg, what do you and others think?

Yeah, I like the HTS stocks!
I have given a couple of them some hard work over the years and they have come up OK.
I haven't had any of them fail or break on me but then I haven't used any rifles fitted with one, in Westland, Fiordland etc......
That country is hard on both men and equipment!!! 
When they get banged up, when I get a chance I'll patch them up and re-Cerakote them and Da Dah, like new again!

The main reason for this post, was to get a look any other forum participants custom hunting rifles and in my experience, most of these are lightweight!
We all know what a factory Rem Mod 7 looks like, so I was I was hoping to see some other variations on these and other rifles.

Doh!
Homer

----------


## tui_man2

> G'Day Tui_man 2.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!
> Good question on what qualifies as Lightweight, maybe 3Kg, what do you and others think?
> 
> The main reason for this post, was to get a look any other forum participants custom hunting rifles and in my experience, most of these are lightweight!
> We all know what a factory Rem Mod 7 looks like, so I was I was hoping to see some other variations on these and other rifles.
> 
> Doh!
> Homer


shes a little more than a standard mod 7 :Thumbsup: 

light in small cal id call sub 3kg or around 7lbs
light in bigger cal id cal light sub 4kg or around 9lbs

a few factors come into light, smaller cals shorter actions shorter thinner barrels, smaller lighter scopes
bigger cals have the long action (mostly), longer heavier barrels an bigger dial up scopes witch have to be taken into factor also

then theres acceries, bipod, suppressor, muzzel brake sling etc etc

i weigh all mine loaded as if i was going hunting for the day

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Tui_Man 2, the long action rifles are going to be a bit heavier but how can we make these rifles, even lighter?
I use a few methods to achieve this but I prefer to keep these to myself!
Some normal "Jenny Craig" methods include, incorporating Aluminum, Ti or synthetic Bolt-On components, Fluting of barrel and bolt etc, etc

Yes, I would also normally weigh the rifle with a full quota of ammo and a sling but for the purpose of this thread, I went for the scoped rifle only.

Doh!
Homer

----------


## crnkin

my 6.5x284 is 6 lbs 9.8 oz, or 2.99938 grams, bare but with nightforce steel bases. Just under 10lb ready to climb Everest.

I consider it pretty light for a LR rig, but nothing beats a montana type build like Gregs various ones for actual bush bashing.

Chris

----------


## Sidney

> Reply from the maimai...
> 
> 700 is a 7mm/338 Norma Improved & M7 is a 6.5*47L...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Sam - Just out of interest what are you doing with the Model7 6.5x47L.  What barrel length are you going down to and what are your suppressor diemensions and specs likely to be?

I am running a finnlight with a 19" barrel, fluted True-Flite No2 in 6.5x47L and a gunworks duralium.  (4" forward, 5" back, 375grams).  Set up as a bush/gen purpose with a VX3 1.5-5 Leupold and Conetrol mounts... total weight no suppressor, ammo or sling 3.3 kgs.

Running Barnes TTSX 100gr @ 3030.  Nice accurate but hardly low weight.  Considering turning it into a varmint/multi purpose rig with a dialing scope and 123/140 amaxs, and building a dedicated bush suppressed shorty.

Thinking about a real light weight shorty something like what you are doing with a carved Model 7 or maybe one of the new Pierce titanium actions, 16" barrel, light stock and suppressor.... do you reckon would get enough ooomph out of a 16" 6.5x47L, or am I better to go 308 with a 130g TTSX like Mr Duley..??  

What do you hope to get from the Model 7 weight wise after carving it up.  What will you use for projectiles and scope options..... are you going to Longe range it with a dial scope or is it going to be a dedicated SR rifle?

 Cheers

----------


## The Claw

Hey Sidney, Barrel is down to 18 inches. Supressor is one of tui_man2's Carbon Sleeve suppressors. Weight about 300g, 4 inches forward, probably similar back, he will be able to give you more accurate specs... Barrel is a #2 TF also, fluted. tui_man2 has cut the tenon right back to save weight. The total weight savings should be close to 1kg, depending on how light the stock comes in at. Roughly 450g off the barrel, close to 400g off the stock, 30-40g off the supressor, bolt fluting, light pin and shroud, talley rings, lighter scope etc will all save a bit as well. I think somewhere around 6lb, plus ammo will be pretty achievable (so supressed and scoped at that weight) given it was just under 8lb previously.

Certainly will get more ooomph out of a .308. Depends how much you need and how far you want to shoot. I reckon 2,750fps (ish) will be achievable with 129gr SST's out of the 18 inch barrel (which I plan to use - 2,800fps out of a 20" barrel before the chop). I plan to sight in at 250m, which will give drop of 60cm at 400m (as far as I plan to shoot it) and plenty of energy as well. I thought about the 100gr TTSX or the 127gr LRX as an option, but think I will stick with the SST's at this point unless they prove unreliable

I have a Swarovski Z3 3-9x36 scope for it. No dialling planned, just plenty of practice at ranges between 200-400m

----------


## The Claw

> few nice bangers there homer, what classes light weight? 
> 
> sub xxxkgs?
> 
> Shes been on the 'jenny craig' alright, im sure claw will post some pics when he gets it back
> 
> Light weight is good but all the go fast bits cost, how do you find the hi tech stocks? i have broken mine an know someone esle who has also, an found they require abit of fiddling to get to fit nice, i like painted rifles when they are new but give them some abuse an they look like shit


Me maybe??... :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

> Me maybe??...


haha that would be you :Psmiley: 

Homer here one my easy day hunt rigs of trip depending whats been hunted 
comes in like shown as you have at 3.45kg

----------


## Sidney

Cheers Sam

----------


## Sidney

Mr Tuiman..

Can you followup on your supressor specs a bit.  Just looking at the pic above the diameter appears larger than my duralium slightly?  what is the diameter?  Can you confirm front and back measurements from the muzzle for me please.  As a general idea with the specs that you are building here how would compare with a Gunworks can for noise??

Cheers

----------


## tui_man2

> Mr Tuiman..
> 
> Can you followup on your supressor specs a bit.  Just looking at the pic above the diameter appears larger than my duralium slightly?  what is the diameter?  Can you confirm front and back measurements from the muzzle for me please.  As a general idea with the specs that you are building here how would compare with a Gunworks can for noise??
> 
> Cheers


If you look under
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...e-things-1358/

but they vairy depending on the modle etc, they are 44mm? 

have more stuff coming in a few weeks that will be 38mm an still have the 44 also as i have ran out of the 38mm material, also do alloy ones they are 42mm an the pull apart ones are 48mm an 38mm

the lenght forward an behind varies also from 3-8" back an 3-5" forward

weight is from 170-520grams also depending

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> haha that would be you
> 
> Homer here one my easy day hunt rigs of trip depending whats been hunted 
> comes in like shown as you have at 3.45kg


Something like that would be extremely tempting! hmmm I'm seriously considering a 7mm rem mag right now aye.......

----------


## Tahr

> Something like that would be extremely tempting! hmmm I'm seriously considering a 7mm rem mag right now aye.......


You sure are a multiple serious considerer  :Grin:

----------


## doinit

Hi Homer, Factory Model 7 wood stock, 18 and 1 quarter inch barrel. 
Have since had it bedded and pillars ,that tightened the grouping inside an inch all day.
Bolt has Aluminium shroud and pin assembly,skeletal bolt handle.
On top is a M8 Leupold 2-7 Lightweight.
All up with scope it weighs 6lb's  2.72ounces.Suits me just fine.

----------


## Homer

G'Day Doinit,

There a bloody great rifle, no doubt about it!
What is your Mod 7 chambered for?

Doh!
Homer

----------


## doinit

> G'Day Doinit,
> 
> There a bloody great rifle, no doubt about it!
> What is your Mod 7 chambered for?
> 
> Doh!
> Homer


.260 Rem.

----------


## Homer

G'Day fella's,

Great Combo there Doinit!!!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Here is an image, of one of the most severely fluted barrels, I have ever seen!


This is yet another way of reducing carry weight, of a rifle.

Doh!
Homer

----------


## tui_man2

yuck right up the knox? its a big barrel by the looks why not go bigger cutter less flutes an deeper?

----------


## leathel

> G'Day Fella's,
> 
> Here is an image, of one of the most severely fluted barrels, I have ever seen!
> Attachment 1566
> 
> This is yet another way of reducing carry weight, of a rifle.
> 
> Doh!
> Homer



seen a pick of one fluted like that before.....was on a post from a guy wanting a replacement barrel from the manufacturer of the barrel....after it blew to bits. They told him to F/off as the fluting caused the blow due to not enough chamber wall thickness and fluting up there is asking for trouble due to the pressure stretch each firing...

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Here are some additional images of this same Jongmans .284Win chambered rifle.

This next image, has the bolt laying beside the action, in it's normal position to give you an understanding of the chamber location, within the barrel!

You can see that the fluting is at two different depths, slightly shallower just forward of the chamber and then deeper for the rest of it!

Leathel, a lot of machinists/gunsmiths wont flute a factory barrel! 
The primary reason for this in my belief is the barrel needs to be Stress Relieved, after it has been Fluted!!!
If this is not done, you CAN have the barrel FAIL!

This above Sporter weight barrel, was fluted (and the Stress Relieved) as part of the original manufacture of the barrel and has had many shots put thru it, without any problems!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

I forgot to say that the above rifle, is the same Jongmans .284 Win rifle, in the image that accompanied my first posting on this thread.

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> You sure are a multiple serious considerer


oh yes you can say that again! the mind wonders as to what Toy I think I can justify for myself next lol!

----------


## The Claw

Just to follow up on this thread, I got my 6.5*47L back from tui_man2 a couple weeks ago. Model 7 rem. Weighs 6 1/4lb or 2.8kg all up with a 3-9*36 Z3 swaro scope and a suppressor... I will get some pic's up at some stage...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Just to follow up on this thread, I got my 6.5*47L back from tui_man2 a couple weeks ago. Model 7 rem. Weighs 6 1/4lb or 2.8kg all up with a 3-9*36 Z3 swaro scope and a suppressor... I will get some pic's up at some stage...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Sounds like a nice machine.

----------


## Normie

Looking forward to the pics.

----------


## The Claw

Here ya go. M7 in 6.5*47L. TF #2, fluted by tui_man2 (TM). 18" finished with TM suppressor. Local composites stock, pillars and bedding by TM. Fluted bolt and handle by TM. Light shroud and bolt guts. Action & trigger previously worked by Tony Titheridge. Talley ultra low rings and Swarovski Z3 3-9*36. I like it a lot and am impressed with TM's workmanship. Cheers mate.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tim

Verrry nice!  :Cool:

----------


## Normie

Cool!

----------


## leathel

very handy rig  :Have A Nice Day: 

Great for the kids when they grow up too....ifs its still around  :Psmiley:

----------


## GravelBen

Savage1110 Lightweight Hunter .260 rem - Sportways Gunshed not bad....

----------


## doinit

> Savage1110 Lightweight Hunter .260 rem - Sportways Gunshed not bad....


Weighing in at 5.00 KGS is not lightweight. Somethin aint right there.

----------


## The Claw

> very handy rig 
> 
> Great for the kids when they grow up too....ifs its still around


Exactly... It will still be around I'm thinking. Might even have some more for the kids by then too... Good excuse to the CFO, its for the kids, not me!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GravelBen

> Weighing in at 5.00 KGS is not lightweight. Somethin aint right there.


 :Yarr:  Typo on their website methinks, Savage website says 5.5lb which is just under 2.5kg.

----------


## The Claw

Working backwards from the AUW of my rifle, it is around 4 2/3lb bare. 11 oz each for scope & suppressor and 3oz for rings...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GravelBen

Very light! Big change from a standard Model 7 which Remington say is 6.5lb.

----------


## The Claw

> Very light! Big change from a standard Model 7 which Remington say is 6.5lb.


The factory stock is really heavy, the 1 I have now is 1/2 the weight!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ebf

Stock standard Baikal IZH-18, wooden stock + Leupold VX1 1-4x20

3.3 kg

This is before it goes on diet, chopping barrel to 18 inches, and will shave the fore-end a bit as well.

Will put is on the scales again after the weight-loss program, and with the can on...

----------


## Spanners

I did same thing to my baikal
Chopped 6" off it and attacked the wood

----------

